# Ok, i'm kinda back now



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

OK, let me start this off by saying sorry to all those I made mad. Everything is getting situated and some money has been sent, etc. and further plans to send out stuff are commencing!

I have been around lately, just not on here much. There was no option of getting any money until today, Mom got here paycheck so walla.


Theres been a lot of things happening, end of the school year, making up things, trying to get money out, planning a trip to Florida, planning on possibly home schooling for next year because having problems at school, and just so many things.

I heard some people were getting worried so just stoping by to say i'm back for right now!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Glad your back Flamin! 

Hope things smooth out for you real quick like! 

Kathy


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im really confused

but

WELCOME BACK!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lmao to understand mos tof it you'd have to of been in chat and all.

Thanks for the welcomes! lol and yes, i'm hoping this smooth out and get a little clearer!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Hope all turns out well


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

:fish: Hope all turns out well


----------

